# Avatars of War Vampire Countess



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Avatars of Wars most recent miniature - The Vampire Countess.

Depicted is my favourite combination of pieces however there is the option for a Sword, an outstretched hand, no bats and more (link here - http://arena-deathmatch.com/onlineshop/onlineshop.php - scroll down to AOW22 Vampire Countess)










A lovely model and well worth the investment especially for any Vampire Counts players or collectors.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Sweet! Would be nice to have another vampire model to chose from. The range is quite limited at the moment.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice model, would go well alongside the female citadel one.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The Vampire is nice without a doubt, but I found myself oggling that Dark Elf Queen model. It looks fantastic with the pair of swords! Gah, it makes me wanna start that Dark Elf army I've been putting off for so long...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> The Vampire is nice without a doubt, but I found myself oggling that Dark Elf Queen model. It looks fantastic with the pair of swords! Gah, it makes me wanna start that Dark Elf army I've been putting off for so long...


Both are really nice model's but it wasn't the swords that got my attention :grin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Man they make some nice models.


----------

